# Other Pets > Birds >  Nugget's New Digs

## rabernet

What happens when you got to the Pet store to get more Pine Pellets for the rats? 

You come home with a bigger and better bird cage - of course!!! 

















And sitting on top of her previous cage to show how much she upgraded! 



BTW, she's not spoiled - just well loved!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

At least this time I can't be blamed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rabernet

> At least this time I can't be blamed


Nope, this time it was the girls at the store who page me when I'm in the store when they have a customer asking questions about ball pythons! LOL

The gal who helped me today has a yellow sided green cheek conure like yours and promptly started loving on Nugget as soon as she saw me! LOL

----------


## Boanerges

WOW Robin!!!! What a nice and beautiful upgrade that was for sure!!!!!!!

----------


## rabernet

> WOW Robin!!!! What a nice and beautiful upgrade that was for sure!!!!!!!


Thanks! Keep in mind - most of those toys were in the bottom cage before she got the bigger one. So the bottom one wasn't that bare when she lived in it. The two swings left in the bottom one, I ran out of "real estate" to hang them from in the new cage, because she also got a couple new toys yesterday.

----------


## singingtothewheat

Did you know I have the ability to read animals minds? 
NUGGET is saying "HEAVEN, I'M IN HEAVEN" 
 :Wink:

----------


## Laooda

What a QT PIE!  Can't have too many toys for a bird  :Very Happy:   Nugget looks so content!

----------


## Lynnea

Boy, what a wonderful home!  I thought I was the only one who kept bird(s) in my snake room; I'm glad I'm not alone (I have a pair of diamond doves).  

Your bird reminds me of the scene from "Ace Ventura" where Ace is lounging on his sofa with his conure(?) eating sunflower seeds out of his navel...great scene!

----------


## DragonBallz

Great cage!  So much better than the old one.

I just got my Hahns Macaw a larger cage, now he has room for more toys  :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my goodness what a cute bird! And a super fancy house!  :Good Job:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Holy crap Robin!!!

That must be the most spoiled love bird I have ever seen!  :Razz: 

I bet he is like "WOW! Its like the Bellagio!!"     :Good Job:   Such a cool cage!

----------


## rabernet

LOL - she's just a "wee" bit spoiled! Actually THIS is the most spoiled lovebird ever! I "might" get another one from them, actually. I'm on the waiting list right now. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/stargazr...36/_CUSdE64hes

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> LOL - she's just a "wee" bit spoiled! Actually THIS is the most spoiled lovebird ever! I "might" get another one from them, *actually. I'm on the waiting list right now.* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/stargazr...36/_CUSdE64hes


Really  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  not bad for someone that didn't even know if she should even get one.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You keep them seperate right? Ive had quite a few love birds and I always kept them in seperate cages so they would all be my little buddies and not bond to each other. I loved being followed around the house by a tiny bird running as fast as he could! Lovebirds are the best!!!

----------


## rabernet

> You keep them seperate right? Ive had quite a few love birds and I always kept them in seperate cages so they would all be my little buddies and not bond to each other. I loved being followed around the house by a tiny bird running as fast as he could! Lovebirds are the best!!!


I am prepared to keep them separate if they don't like each other, but Nugget is SO bonded to me that she goes absolutely nuts when she's not out with me (and she can't be out with me when I'm working with the snakes). I don't want my selfishness for wanting a bird bonded to me to over-ride HER need to have a companion.

I'm just in the thinking stages of it right now, I haven't made a final decision. But yes, I am prepared to keep them caged separately if I need to.

----------


## rabernet

> Really  not bad for someone that didn't even know if she should even get one.


Yeah - that's all your fault too!

----------


## broadude

Nice upgrade!   :Smile: 

*I didn't see this post!

----------

